# Spinning: your never too young to start



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

This is my 3 year old granddaughter, she wants to spin so bad. She said she wants to make yarn like grandmum.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

What a sweet heart.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Bless her


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That is just cuteness overload. How sweet she is and you have a partner and spinner in the making. They always have such serious face expressions when they concentrate....focused.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

It is never to young to start. I love your Sidekick, I have a Ladybug.


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

This one is a little harder for her to treadle but she can reach the oriface easier than on the Aura, but she can treadle the Aura easier. Her feet need to grow more, until then she will be sitting on my lap to spin!!! I just love that she is interested in fiber and making yarn. She also helps me on the drum carder and does an excellent job of cranking and putting the fibers in. She is very careful for her age and has been around this since she was born.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Awhhh, too sweet. I love these pictures!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

:sm24: That's fantastic!! :sm24: I think she could use a little more practice with her drafting technique, though! :sm09:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Ah, that is so sweet!


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

What a sweet scene and sweet girl. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## howesfam (Jun 24, 2011)

Adorable


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

You will have such fun teaching her. it is so nice she is interested. Hope she continues to love it.


----------



## jenjoyo (Sep 21, 2011)

Good for her! So cute.


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

YES! Passing on the craft to a new generation. It looks like a creative future for her.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

precious.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Who can say I started spinning at three. I think it is wonderful. She will be a wonderful spinner. Why not see what she can do. It would be fun for her.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Adorable! Treasure these moments!


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

Reba1 said:


> Adorable! Treasure these moments!


I treasure every moment with her!!! She is my best friend!!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

How sweet. She is beautiful.


----------

